# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Uvjeti za posvajanje

## la11

Zanima me da li postoje uvjeti za posvajanje;
moraju li i muž i žena biti zaposleni,
ima li određano kolika primanja moraju imati,
moraju li imati u stanu sobu posebnu,određene kvadrature za dijete i sl?

----------


## Mukica

Evo ovak ti je propisano obiteljskim zakonom, ak ti se da sve citat:





> HRVATSKI SABOR
> 1583
> Na temelju članka 88. Ustava Republike Hrvatske, donosim
> ODLUKU
> O PROGLAŠENJU OBITELJSKOG ZAKONA
> Proglašavam Obiteljski zakon, koji je donio Hrvatski sabor na sjednici 14. srpnja 2003.
> Broj: 01-081-03-2596/2
> Zagreb, 16. srpnja 2003.
> Predsjednik
> ...

----------


## Mukica

Bas sad vidim da imas hrpetinu tema otvorenih na ovom podforumu.
Sigurno ima i informacija koje tebe zanimaju. Samo treba procitat...

----------


## emanuel

Curice moje drage evo MM i ja smo donijeli konacnu odluku o posvojenju.
To nam je bila zelja i prije nego sto smo i saznali za problem neplodnosti koji imamo.
Nasa situacija nije sjajna po pitanju stambenog pitanja - nemamo svoj osobni stan niti kucu ali u zajednickom smo kucantvu sa mojim 
roditeljima u kuci koja ima vise od 120 kvadrata. Ne znam koliko je bitno imati svoj osobni stambeni prostor ali vjerujem da i to igra jednu vecu ulogu u svemu tome pa ovaj nas polozaj vidim kao jedan veliki minus.
Isto tako, tek sljedece godine cemo se vjencati, mada smo 6 godina zajedno, opet mislim da ce nam i to biti jedan od  minusa.
Vidim da ovdje ima dosta sretnih prica, zelim da i nasa zavrsi tako sretno ali evo molim vas ako imate saznanja o ovim mojim "strahovima" i "pitanjima" da mi odgovorite.
Ako budemo morali cekati da rijesimo stambeno pitanje, bojim se da cemo izgubiti jos makar 2-3 godine a vec nagodinu u 4 mjesecu punim 32 godine, MM 31 i bit cemo na granici za posvajanje.
I dalje mislimo pokusavati sa IVF-om ali svakako zelimo i usvojiti djete!!!

----------


## Val

Emanuel, po onome što ja znam, mislim da tvoje stambeno pitanje nije problem. Čak dapače!!! :D 
Za vjenčanje, ne znam.

I, mi želimo slično kao i vi. Vjerujem da ćemo od proljeća počet intenzivnije "raditi" na posvajanju.

pozdrav  :Kiss:

----------


## emanuel

Val, jako mi je drago zbog vas!!!!  :Love:  
Evo imam pred sobom broj socijalne sluzbe u SB koji cu okrenuti za nekoliko trenutaka i naruciti nas na razgovor.
Noge mi klecaju.

Da li smo izgubljeni slucaj ako nismo vjenacani???? A vjencaaaaaaat cemo se   :Love:   u 2 mjesecu 2005.
Boze samo daj da nam to nebude prepreka!!!!
Cure heplajte ako znate!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Val

Ako je vjenčanje u veljači-ne brini ništa!!!!

Nadam se da će vrijeme od predaje zahtjeva do ostvarenja posvojenja biti što kraće!!!

Želim Vamšto prije bebača!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gogsi

Emanuel, pa ti si nam vec i u velikim pripremama za vjencanje   :Love:  Znas sto kazu za brakove sklopljene u veljaci - da zena vlada u kuci   :Laughing:  Super si to smislila!

A sto se uvjeta posvojenja tice misim da imate sve: i ok stambene uvjete, i koliko ste dugo skupa ti i TM (ima nesto o tome u obiteljskom zakonu - njihov je uvjet 3 godine), i to da radite, tako da se oko toga ne trebas brinuti.   :Wink:  

Sretno u obje akcije i cim prije dosli do   :Saint:

----------


## JaMajka

U Zakonu nije propisano koji se socijalni uvjeti moraju zadovoljavati za zasnivanje posvojenja, ali se naravno radi u interesu djeteta pa se potencijalni posvojitelji vrlo pomno obrađuju i prolaze testove stručnih osoba. Za posvojitelje se obično bira osjećajna i emocionalno topla i stabilna obitelj koja živi u slozi, po mogućnosti u vlastitom stanu (ili u vrlo dobrim odnosima s ostalim ukućanima ako ne žive sami, ali iskreno to baš i nije prednost), u kojem je poželjno da dijete ima vlastitu sobu, da obitelj ostvaruje što veća primanja, ali nikako oba ne moraju biti zaposlena, da imaju zadovoljavajući stupanj obrazovanja (minimalno SSS iako je poželjno i više) itd itd. Moraju biti u braku ili posvaja samo jedan partner. Nadam se da vas nisam prestrašila jer zaista nije nemoguće   :Wink:  ali nije niti neozbiljno pa je bolje biti pripremljen na ono što predstoji  :Smile:  . Iako se nađe svakakvih primjera  :/ .

----------


## JaMajka

Po starom zakonu je bio uvjet 3 godine BRAKA, danas to više nije. Koliko su supružnici bili u vezi prije braka nije relevantno. Važno je da su vjenčani i da je njihov brak u svakom pogledu kvalitetan. Procjenjuje se zaista od slučaja do slučaja i naravno nema pravila, ali gore navedeno su neke opće postavke.

----------


## čokolada

Emanuel, želim ti svu sreću u postupku!
Bilo bi dobro pročitaš stare postove na ovim forumima u vezi posvojenja i informiraš se o promijenjenom zakonu...napr. podignuta je dobna granica, pa nema straha od 35. godine  :D, onda to što živite u kući s roditeljima  soc. radnik percepira samo prednost (tipa: baka i deda će uskočiti kad zatreba...) naravno, ukoliko su odnosi skladni, soba za dijete nije uvjet, itd.
Čini mi se važnim da na obradu u Centar stignete donekle informirani i pripremljeni, zato miša u ruke...
Također, ne očekuj da će vas CZSS pozvati tako brzo, bez brige stići ćete se odmoriti nakon vjenčanja!

----------


## Snjeska

Em, jesi li nazvala CZSS?
Baš se radujem zbog vas,sigurna sam da ćete biti krasni roditelji  :Heart:

----------


## odra

Em, sad tek vidim u kakvim si ti sve pripremama!!! Želim ti puno sreće!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Em, sretno. Znam kroz što prolazite jer smo Ivica  i ja to sve prošli i sada ćekamo.   :Kiss:

----------


## adriana

JE LI NEKA OD VAS ZNA NA KOJIM STRANICAMA SE MOŽE PRONAĆ ZAKON O USVAJANJU, TRENUTNO VAŽEĆI. JER, KAKO SAM VIDILA NEKA OD VAS JE REKLA DA JE PODIGNUTA DOBNA GRANICA PA NEMA STRAHA OD ONE GRANICE 35 GODINA.
POZDRAV!

----------


## ivarica

mislim da nema zakona o usvajanju, vec da je to regulirano obiteljskim zakonom.

vise puta sam stavila kontakt telefon udruge bios, idem ga naci

----------


## ivarica

Bios - društvo roditelja 
Zagreb, Dugi dol 10 
telefon: 01/ 2431 - 028 
e-mail: bios@zg.htnet.hr

oni ce ti sigurno znati puno vise nego mi ovdje.

sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## marči

http://www.nn.hr/sluzbeni-list/sluzbeni/index.asp

od članka 123-148, odnosno 4. dio obiteljskog zakona.

----------


## marči

trenutno važeći je onaj od 22.07. 2003. 
mislim da je taj mukica stavila još gore na vrhu.

nema novijeg, ovaj link te vodi na narodne novine pa pod potraživanje upiši obiteljski zakon i traži na njemu 4. dio.

to je sve što postoji!!!!!

----------


## ivarica

isle su neke izmjene obiteljskog zakona u 2004., ako se sjecas onog Majka je ona koja je rodila.

----------


## marči

da, sjećam se no na službenim stranicama ne mogu ništa naći....

ps. u ponedjeljak sam u centru za socijalnu skrb na evaluaciji...pa mogu pitati direktno!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## marči

prebačeno na četvrtak......  :Wink:

----------


## snorki

Nedavno je mom muzu pricala kolegica sa posla(Austrijanka) , koja je usvojila troje djece (iz Indije, Austrije i Njemacke), da je najlakse posvojiti dijete iz Afrike, kao i nekih siromasnih azijskih zemalja. Procedura najkrace traje.
Ona je na dijete iz Indije cekala cetiri godine, iz Njemacke osam godina, te iz Austrije 10. 
Zena je po zanimanju medicinska sestra, udata, ne moze imati djecu, solidno materijalno obezbjedjena.

----------


## emanuel

MARCI, JEL IMA KAKVIH NOVOSTI?????  :Love:

----------


## marči

već sam napisala na postu prije...
no obavili smo sve, jako simpatične i psihologica i sociologica....sad očekujemo posjetu doma i onda počinjemo sa slanjem molbi po centrima RH.

eto...toliko

pusee  :Heart:

----------


## rex

Želim vam svu sreću.Ja imam 36 godina,o usvajajnju sam dosta mislila ali se nisam još odlučila je mislim još počekati da li ću imati svoju.Da imam dobru financijsku situaciju,stambeni prostor učinila bih to već bez obzira da li ću imati svoju.Meni je to prekrasno.
Želim vam od  :Heart:  sreću i   :Saint:

----------


## Val

Svima u postupku usvajanja djetešca želim neizmjernu sreću te da sam postupak traje što kraće.  :Heart:  

Imam jedno pitanjce. Znam da je najteže usvojiti bebicu, ali me zanima što ukoliko želimo usvojiti nešto veće dijete, npr. do 4-5 godina???
Da li postupak traje duže ili su to već djeca koja se ne mogu usvojit (zbog raznoraznih zavrzlama...)? Znate li išta o tome?

pozdrav

----------


## odra

Val, nemam baš iskustva s tim, ali koliko sam čula, postupak usvajanja starije djece traje dulje jer ih ima više, budući da većina parova želi manje dijete. Međutim, koliko sam shvatila, često se desi, da zbog neriješenog roditeljskog prava, prođe puno vremena, pa djeca dospiju u godine koje ti spominješ a da ih nitko nije uspio usvojiti. 

Ako se odlučujete, želim ti sreću!

----------


## Val

Sorry, Odrić, ne kužim. Zašto posvajanje traje dulje, a ima više djece te dobi??? Jel' to samo lapsuz ili ipak postoji nešto što odugovlači taj postupak???

----------


## čokolada

Starija djeca(preko 5 godina) se sigurno lakše usvoje, već samim tim što ih ima više...

----------


## odra

Ma, Val, lapsus, sorry!  :Embarassed:   Mislila sam *kraće*. Joj, ponašam se skroz blesavo...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Josip

citam sve te uvjete i pomalo me hvata strah   :Sad:  

recimo ja bolujem od PTSPa
pa me samo zanima taj razgovor sa psihologom
jer misljenja sam da ak naletim na krivog da necemo dobit zeleno svjetlo
kolko got mi zeljeli posvojit djete   :Sad:  

ima li ko sa takvim iskustvom  :?



p.s. ispricavam se na dizanju stare teme.

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam ništa o tome. Možda bi bilo dobro da odete u matični centar (V. Gorica, koliko vidim), najavite se za jedan "neobavezan" razgovor sa socijalnim radnikom i psihologom *(iz tima za posvojenje)* i pitate ih sve što vas zanima. Psihološku procjenu morate svakako oboje proći, ali bi možda kroz taj razgovor unaprijed mogli ispitati kako psihologica "diše".
Napominjem da se obrada vrši *isključivo* u centru prema mjestu stanovanja, dakle ne možeš se negdje "posvađati", pa otići u drugi centar.

Također jedan od potrebnih papira bit će i uvjerenje obiteljskog liječnika (opća praksa) da ne bolujete od *težih* tjelesnih i duševnih bolesti. Pitaj i svog liječnika što misli o tome.

----------


## Josip

hvala cokoladico   :Love:  
pitacu svoju vojnu doktoricu
(ak i nezna raspitace se jer stvarno hoce pomoc)

----------


## dubbiii

bok curke!!!!!!!!!pratim ove stranice već dugo,dugo...želim postaviti pitanje.:ja i MM SMO POSLALI PRVU MOLBU U CENTAR I RAKLI DA SADA TREBAMO ČAKATI NJIHOV ODGOVOR 2 MJESECA!!!!!!!!JELI MORAM ZVATI JA PRVA ILI DA ČEKAM DA MI SE ONI JAVE??  :Heart:   :Love:   :Bye:   :?

----------


## camel

> bok curke!!!!!!!!!pratim ove stranice već dugo,dugo...želim postaviti pitanje.:ja i MM SMO POSLALI PRVU MOLBU U CENTAR I RAKLI DA SADA TREBAMO ČAKATI NJIHOV ODGOVOR 2 MJESECA!!!!!!!!JELI MORAM ZVATI JA PRVA ILI DA ČEKAM DA MI SE ONI JAVE??     :?


oni bi ti se trebali sami javiti. ali ništa ne smeta da povremeno nazoveš i informiraš se kad bi te mogli pozvati.
zakonski rok im je dva mjeseca, ali to se stvarno zna oduljiti (mi smo čekali sedam mjeseci).

----------


## leonessa

Potpisujem Camel ali mislim da nema nikakvog razloga da se obrada otegne više od mjesec dana, eventualno dva. Samo zovi ..

----------


## †mummy_s

Jedno pitanje..čitam onaj izvadak iz zakona i među ostalim vidim da posvajatelj ne smije biti stariji od 35 godina!? MM ima 37! Znači li to da o posvajanju ne moramo više niti razmišljati.
Nismo još ozbiljno razgovarali o tome budući da smo željeli pokušati s donorskom spermom IVF, pa sam zapravo tek sad prvi put povirila na ovaj pdf i odmah se šokirala.

----------


## Mariela

Ne znači da možete ni razmišljati o usvajanju, mislim da je ta odredba ukinuta, javit će ti se već netko iz Hrvatske. Koliko ja znam usvojitelji ne mogu biti više od 45 godina stariji od usvojenika, premda je praksa da se bebači daju mlađim ljudima. Ako ti imaš ispod 35 i vi spadate u tu skupinu i imate šanse i za manje dijete.

----------


## Zdenka2

Točan je odgovor Mariele, a, koliko znam, razmišlja se o potpunom ukidanju dobne granice. Vi ste u pravoj dobi za posvojenje, a ovdje nas ima dosta koji smo dobili i male bebe i u starijoj dobi.

----------

